# Please tell me what you think



## suezq (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a rescue mare that I believe is in foal, she'd be a maiden I'm very sure, she'd be well over 300 days because I've had her that long, not my stallion. Do these photos signify lengthening or any utter developement at all? Even a tiny to suggest pregnancy? She looks very pregnant! Thank you


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't see udder development that would look as though your mare is over 300 days. Is there any way you can do more photos for us of her from behind standing square and then from the side as well? Her hoo haw does look long to me though. It's so hard to tell from photos. You can do a wee foal test at this point and it would certainly tell you.


----------



## suezq (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you and yes I can take more photos. Is it possible if she's a maiden she can have no utter developement until after foaling? I'm no breeding expert for sure so beware I ask questions lol btw she'd actually be well over 300 days

More like 330 :O


----------



## suezq (Apr 9, 2014)

The wee foal120 is from 120-300 days and I know she's over that already, if pregnant


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2014)

Wee Foal would confirm whether you are expecting a baby. Yes, mares can develop a bag after foaling but it's not typical. One of my mares had no bag last year, baby was born and then she bagged. More pictures would be great.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome!! Yes, please take at least 2 more pictures for us: take one full side shot down at her level, and one from the back looking down her sides down at her level. That would be a great help!

And it looks like I see beautiful SPOTS!!! I love SPOTS!!!


----------



## suezq (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry the side view is so dark, I took it at dusk and she was still in the barn. She was kicking her stomach a lot today and swishing her tail around, this will be my first foal if she's in fact pregnant. The hooha pic is also current. I love spots too btw




my profile pic is my Appy boy, he just turned two and I haven't bred him yet, thinking about it though.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey Welcome ,

Im sure you will find all the answers on here you require. Have you had a vet look at her to determine if she is indeed pregnant ?

Any chance you can take another Pic from behind ? But stand a little further back so we can take a look to see if baby is poking out the sides ??

There are some pinned threads at the top of this forum that hold some valuable information that will be beneficial for you too read.

Please ask away with all your questions , there are some wonderful people on here with a wealth of knowledge that will help you to get this baby safely on the ground..

Best of Luck, and Welcome from Australia


----------



## suezq (Apr 13, 2014)

I will, thank you for your time xo


----------

